# Edge offer from Channel Master



## MrDell (Jul 8, 2012)

Channel Master is offering OTA two tuner Edge with "All In" service once again for $299.00 ($150.00 off)
TiVo Edge for Antenna With All-In Service - Subscription Free DVR – Channel Master


----------



## BrokerDon (Sep 9, 2006)

I bought a 2 tuner Edge OTA with "All In" service from Channel Master last year. Works great except for streaming away from our home network (fails with middlemindError... a known problem TiVo _*STILL*_ hasn't fixed fixed for months)


----------

